# pkg: sqlite error while executing PRAGMA user_version



## whukriede (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm getting

```
host> pkg info
pkg: sqlite error while executing PRAGMA user_version; in file pkgdb.c:2284: database is locked
```

I already tried reboot, `rm /var/db/pkg/repo*` to no effect.

When run as root, `pkg info` shows a few packages, but most not.

This is FreeBSD 8.4, pkg version 1.3.3 on a diskless machine (9.1 as NFS server).

Is there any recipe on how to proceed? I'd very much be willing to rebuild the sqlite database from zero but don't know how. Meanwhile, due to a number of unguided attempts to fix the situation, the package system seems to have been totally messed up... Any clean way to get rid of pkgng altogether again?

Many thanks!


----------

